

Tracking Outbound Links the Right Way - cardoni
https://medium.com/@Hone/tracking-link-clicks-f1bd217e7006

======
foxbarrington
Tracking things like this tend to be trickier than I expect. Nice to have a
writeup of considerations and approaches.

